# $14 an hour very soon?



## Vernon

Saw a  printed brochure for hiring seasonal workers, which said "pay starting at $14 an hour", not $13.

Wonder what date that will be happening?  I know that's earlier than planned, but this is a legit hiring brochure by Target, at one of the registers.  

Tried to Google, results I get are from the $13 an hour bump in June, or longer ago, nothing new.

Makes me wonder if I missed a group huddle mentioning this on a day off, or something.


----------



## NKG

I asked and was told don't know. Your area may be bumping up to $14 to be competitive with other retailers


----------



## Vernon

Don't think my area is particularly special.  No high cost of living area like NYC or LA or SF. 

 Went to $13 an hour minimum in June like everyone else, not before.


----------



## OneArmedJesus

I mean we did make a 15 dollars an hour in 2020 promise to up keep


----------



## Vernon

OneArmedJesus said:


> I mean we did make a 15 dollars an hour in 2020 promise to up keep


Yes.  Though $15 an hour was announced as "by end of 2020" (not beginning of 2020).    So, having jumped to $13 in June of this year, I would have thought $14 to be more likely to happen in 1st quarter of 2020.  Anyway, glad to see $14 seems to be  happening soon (or if not, then whoever approved those hiring brochures saying $14  is likely in trouble).

Of course, by end of 2020 doesn't mean they'll wait for the actual end of 2020 to go up to $15 an hour, either. Perhaps October-ish 2020 for the fall holiday hires (total speculation).


----------



## ThatAPguy

I saw our brochures today and they said $13


----------



## Vernon

I will try to find one that says $14 and take a photo of it.


----------



## Kartman

Why be worrying over it so???


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Less hours, just saying..


----------



## BoxCutter

Vernon said:


> Of course, by end of 2020 doesn't mean they'll wait for the actual end of 2020 to go up to $15 an hour, either. Perhaps October-ish 2020 for the fall holiday hires (total speculation).



It wouldn't surprise me if it wasn't until the end of January 2021, with the explanation: "Oh, we meant the end of the _fiscal_ year of 2020."


----------



## Yetive

$14 with reviews.  $15 to entice seasonal hires next year.


----------



## JAShands

Yetive said:


> $14 with reviews.  $15 to entice seasonal hires next year.


This is exactly what I think will happen. The next bump will be reviews in May and the final push to $15 I see maybe early October, but even as late as thanksgiving. Just in time for the Holidays..!


----------



## Vernon

OK, here's the pic. It's single-sided.  In the lower left that's too blurry to read, the document # is:
HR8612 (9/19)

That 9/19 would imply this is up to date and anything before then is outdated.




A co-worker today said that a TL indicated $14 went into effect last Sunday the 8th. But I have no confirmation on that.  On TargetPayandBenefits, it still says $13 for me. I am hoping $14 is in effect but may not show that till the next 2-week pay cycle.



BoxCutter said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if it wasn't until the end of January 2021, with the explanation: "Oh, we meant the end of the _fiscal_ year of 2020."


Too cynical. Ain't gonna happen like that. Target made a big deal out of the publicity they got in announcing $15 by end of $2020. If they tried a loophole like that to delay $15 into 2021, they'd have a massive public relations problem (news stories) for a broken or misleading promise, far more costly than they'd save by delaying into 2021.

And keep in mind that this bump to $14 is sooner than most anyone expected. If Target wanted to save $ on delaying pay raises, they'd have waited a long time before going to $14 (there was no public promise of when $14 would happen)

For whoever doesn't care if it's gone from $13 to $14, fine, send me your extra $ to relieve your burden.


----------



## REDcardJJ

it's possible that it was mistakenly sent to your store


----------



## MarketMayhem

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Less hours, just saying..


THAT IS EXACTLY MY PROBLEM.  The media is all oh target taking such good care of employees. Pay rate is so high! But AS SOON as we got our 13$ my hours, as many of my coworkers, got cut in HALF.


----------



## Anelmi

Our flyers say $13 so...


----------



## JAShands

These are the flyers that we could “edit” and order for seasonal hiring events. But I’m pretty sure they meant for us to put dates and times in, not starting pay..  I would go to the (E)TL HR and ask where my raise is. If you do ask please go about it in a positive way, this is a time where being snarky or otherwise nasty will not help you. And for all you know it could have been a typo they didn’t notice 🤷‍♀️


----------



## RedcardReba

Our sign says 13 so far.


----------



## Ringwraith917

JAShands said:


> These are the flyers that we could “edit” and order for seasonal hiring events. But I’m pretty sure they meant for us to put dates and times in, not starting pay..  I would go to the (E)TL HR and ask where my raise is. If you do ask please go about it in a positive way, this is a time where being snarky or otherwise nasty will not help you. And for all you know it could have been a typo they didn’t notice 🤷‍♀️


"Hi 😁. I noticed people are starting at 14 now, according to this flyer. I was wondering if I would be getting a raise, or if I should put my 2 weeks in and re-apply?, JK but not really"


----------



## Times Up

JAShands said:


> These are the flyers that we could “edit” and order for seasonal hiring events. But I’m pretty sure they meant for us to put dates and times in, not starting pay..  I would go to the (E)TL HR and ask where my raise is. If you do ask please go about it in a positive way, this is a time where being snarky or otherwise nasty will not help you. And for all you know it could have been a typo they didn’t notice 🤷‍♀️



Well, certainly not out of the realm to pay seasonals more than TMs.  The first time I worked at Target I was hired at just under $8/hr in early October.   The seasonals hired literally a week later were hired at $9/hr.

Only difference was that the seasonals were 'supposed' to keep that info quiet.  Seasonals came and left, yet I had to wait until spring to get bumped to $9.


----------



## Leo47

Our sign they just put on the front door says $13 ☹️ “Come be a seasonal cashier and make the same amount as someone (me) who’s been there for over 2 years!!!”


----------



## Times Up

Leo47 said:


> Our sign they just put on the front door says $13 ☹️ “Come be a seasonal cashier and make the same amount as someone (me) who’s been there for over 2 years!!!”



Better than making less than the seasonals like I did.


----------



## thelineissoft

I went on Workday to check my pay stub for this week and noticed my pay went to $14/hr for the week that started 9/1/19


----------



## Vernon

HR confirmed to me today that we are getting $14 an hour now, began Sept 8th at our store. Turns out that indeed there was a meeting last Friday that announced it, but I wasn't at the store then.

If $14 is not happening everywhere now, I can't explain.  But I will again say I'm not in an area with a high cost of living. I'd say  about "average".



Times Up said:


> Better than making less than the seasonals like I did.


Until Target bumped all pay to $12 an hour a year ago, cashiers got about $2 less than some other positions, such as flow (Flow is physically more demanding and more complicated).  So if there were "seasonals" who made more than a cashier at the time, that would be expected unless those seasonals were also cashiers.

When the minimum was bumped to $12, it was the TM's who already were paid $12 or more who were complaining that cashiers got as much as a $2 raise (from about $10) but they didn't get a penny more.

Now, if there were seasonals making more than others  doing the SAME job, yeah, that would be F'ed up. I know, ASANTS.


----------



## Anelmi

If you are getting $14, I'd like to be getting it too bc I AM in a high cost of living area.


----------



## Leo47

Same here I live in the Bay Area I can’t even afford to rent a bedroom on $13/hr


----------



## jackandcat

Bumping this thread for any updates on the topic.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

jackandcat said:


> Bumping this thread for any updates on the topic.


Probably will happen in late April/early May right after our reviews


----------



## qmosqueen

I deserve it cause I’ve been here 7 years and I am in a  very high volume store we did 68.5 million in 2019.


----------



## SallyHoover

qmosqueen said:


> I deserve it cause I’ve been here 7 years and I am in a  very high volume store we did 68.5 million in 2019.


Yeah but it will happen at the same time as the evaluations so you will be making the same as anyone who started in the last 0-4 months.


----------



## a1flow

Our starting rate just bumped to $13.75 and with yearly's coming in April we'll be at $14+ then prob go to $15 in time for seasonals


----------



## Anelmi

My starting rate didn’t bump up.


----------



## Leo47

Mine either  still at $13/hr


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

a1flow said:


> Our starting rate just bumped to $13.75 and with yearly's coming in April we'll be at $14+ then prob go to $15 in time for seasonals


Probably in a higher minimum wage/COL area. Rest of us are still at 13


----------



## NKG

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Probably in a higher minimum wage/COL area. Rest of us are still at 13



I live in higher cost of living area and starting wage is still $13


----------



## HRTMKendall

a1flow said:


> Our starting rate just bumped to $13.75 and with yearly's coming in April we'll be at $14+ then prob go to $15 in time for seasonals


My store was bumped up to 13.75 as well.


----------



## happygoth

Still $13.00 here in New England


----------



## lilomer

In my area starting pay is $14.50 for everyone.


----------



## can't touch this

I hit up my SD about this yesterday and yes my old store's still on a baker's dozen. He thought I was trying to come back so I had to tell him nah, but don't let that stop you from paying me anyway


----------



## Poofresh

This minimum wage increase meant they had to kill some departments and lay off these peopl. Also more work for the rest who stayed.


----------



## Times Up

a1flow said:


> Our starting rate just bumped to $13.75 and with yearly's coming in April we'll be at $14+ then prob go to $15 in time for seasonals



So is it just the new hires making $13.75 or all TMs making 13.75?   Back in 2014 when I was making less than $8/hr, the seasonals were hired in at $9/hr.  All of the regular TMs had to wait for their reviews in spring to be bumped to $9.  That was almost 6 months later.😡


----------

